# McCulloch FR 2.3 Chainsaw



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

While I'm here complaining about McCollochs, I guess I could ask about my chainsaw too. It is Factory Reconditioned - I believe the same model as the Eager Beaver 2.3 but it has been re-labelled. The oiler went out and I found that the pump screws had loosened and allowed the cone-shaped serpentine gear to get chewed up by the driveshaft. Any ideas where there may be a replacement available? There is a "parts" FR 2.1 saw on eBay with a 'good oiler' - does the 2.1 and 2.3 use the same oiler? The saw otherwise runs well and I hate to give it up without a fight. Thanks for indulging me another question - and again, many thanks,,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

same oiler, yes .........though i personally wouldnt put any real effort into something that i cant get parts for any longer. If the one on ebay is for parts, then most likely its because its burntup in which case its good for the bar, chain, module etc. all of which untill your ring wears out and your screwed.............a lil advice, just spent a few more bucks and get a new craftsman that comes with a free 2 year warranty . Oh, and one more thing, you'll need a special tool to remove and install the new spring gear for proper spacing.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks 'Inch' - but....

1 - I'm frugal (ie. cheap) and love a mechanical challenge
2 - I don't abide by most of my fellow American's "disposable" mindset - when I finally do disguard an item, it has "had it" and I've gotten every bit of 'goodie' out of it.
3 - I don't particularly care for Craftsman lawn tools - never owned one but have heard complaints aplenty.
4 - I only use a saw a couple of times a year - odds are that a free 2 year warranty wouldn't do me any good.


----------

